# ESPNradio mlb playoffs?



## ampman337 (Aug 24, 2007)

I am new to Sirius radio and tuned to ESPNRadio to listen to their broadcast of the MLB playoffs, but they had their usual programming on.
Is Sirius obligated to blackout those games because XM has the rights to MLB.
Thanks


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 5, 2007)

I just checked XM and they are using the WEEI Red Sox feed. Perhaps this game isn't on ESPN radio?


----------



## ampman337 (Aug 24, 2007)

All the games are on espnradio. I could get it on 1050am in NY, but not on Sirius.


----------



## homeskillet (Feb 3, 2004)

Due to the Exclusive deal with XM, MLB baseball on ESPN Radio is not available on Sirius, so they play regular programming. The same holds true for the NBA Playoffs that are on Sirius and not XM.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Are you sure about the NBA on ESPN Radio on XM? The NBA is not exclusive to Sirius by contract like the NFL is or like the XM and the NHL.


----------



## venuslight (Mar 5, 2007)

MLB on ESPN Radio is not the same as regular ESPN Radio programming. Local stations have the option of carrying ESPN Radio's MLB coverage instead of the regular ESPN Radio feed - provided they clear enough games. So, regular ESPN Radio programming occurs even during the games - and that is what Sirius is broadcasting. 

I assume this is because XM has a deal with MLB.


----------

